# List of vinaigrette sauces



## di reston (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm in the middle of sorting my archives with a view to gather together a list with recipes, principally of vinaigrette sauces and similar. All contributions welcome, as there is always something you can learn from what  everyone else has to offer. This is my initial contribution, as I know there will be other styles and ways of doing a dressing!So here goes:

Italian Vinaigrette

*balsamic vinegar, 1/3
*Extra virgin olive, 3/3
*Water 2 tbsp
*Squeeze fresh lemon juice

Classic French Vinaigrette
* 1 tbsp smooth Dijon mustard
*1 clove garlic, crushed and chopped
*1tsp chopped shallot
*2 tbsp aged red wine vinegar
*pinch of dried thyme
*75ml extra virgin virgin olive oil

Walnut and Basil Dressing
*25 white wine
* 1/2 rsp caster sugar
* 1/4 rock salt
*1/4 tsp ground black pepper
*25ml walnut oil
*5ml Olive oil

The rule for making salad dressings is generally 3-4 parts to 1 part vinegar

For all of the above dressings, whisk all the ingredients together with a fork.

Spanish Vinaigrette

*75ml/5tbsp mixed olive oil and extra virgin oil15ml/1tbsp sherry vinegar,   preferably aged
*15ml/ 1 tbsp aged sherry vinegar
*5 ml/1 tsp strong Dijon mustard
*Salt and ground black pepper

Middle Eastern vinaigrette (for salads with chick peas and bulghur)

* 1 tbsp squeezed lemon, or new vinegar
*3tbsp pure olive oil
*1 - 2 garlic cloves, crushed
*salt and black pepper, mint, dill, fresh coriander, fresh chopped spring       *onions
*Taste, and if necessary add more oil and lemon juice

Na' Mukhalal

A medieval recipe from al Baghdadi for a vinegar dressing:

*Take fresh large-leaf mint and strip them from the stalks. 
*Wash and dry in the shade
*Sprinkle the chick peas or bulghur with the aromatic herbs and cover *with   a good wine vinegar, coloured and aromatised with saffron. Leave *until the mint has absorbed the sourness of the vinegar, so that the latter *has lost its sourness: then serve

Cheers

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 30, 2018)

All good recipes Di.

Now that it is garden season, I like to  add an  herb to the dressing or snipped in with the salad itself.


----------



## di reston (Jul 4, 2018)

Excellent idea!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 4, 2018)

Argentinian Chimichurri Sauce - great with grilled meats 

1/2 cup coarsely chopped parsley
1/3 cup red wine vinegar 
2 garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
2 teaspoons dried oregano 
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper 
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil

In a food processor or blender, pulse parsley, vinegar garlic, oregano and pepper flakes. Season with salt and pepper. Running the motor on low, drizzle in the olive oil till mixture is emulsified. Can be made up to 24 hours in advance.

I like to let the garlic sit in the vinegar for a while first, to mellow its bite. Some recipes include cilantro; I like cilantro, but I prefer this without it. Some also include more garlic; this is enough for me [emoji2]


----------



## caseydog (Jul 4, 2018)

I have to confess that I have never used a recipe to make a vinaigrette. I mix EVOO and balsamic vinegar, and add herbs and spices until I like how it tastes. 

Thanks for the recipes! It has given me new ideas. 

Question -- why does your _Walnut and Basil Dressing_ not have basil as an ingredient? 

CD


----------



## di reston (Jul 6, 2018)

Quite right! The original didn't mention it either! But you would need a small palmful of fresh basil leaves, then taste and adjust the flavours.

On a different note, so glad you've opened new horizons, and new ideas to ponder upon.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

